# Old Pastene Bottle?



## oldflasche (Aug 17, 2011)

My friend recently gave me a Lot of bottles, consisting of a few common bottles and bottles from my great grand uncle's Dairy( Lincoln Dairy Co.). But one of the bottles that was in the lot: it reads PASTENE "PURITY" OLIVE OLIVE OIL. The bottom of the bottle reads 4   K330. it is 4 1/2 inches tall, and has a thread for a screw on cap. I look all over the internet to find something about this bottle( Age and Value) but i found nothing, can anyone help me?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Keith,

 Welcome to A-Bn and thanks for bringing the olive oil. Pastene is still in business.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are the self proclaimed oldest importer of Italian packaged goods:  "Pastene - Imported Italian Foods Since 1874

 Pastene is North America's oldest importer of premium Italian packaged goods. It began as a pushcart operation in Boston's North End in 1848. Pastene has the distinction of being one of North America's oldest continuously operated family businesses. To date, Pastene has been owned and operated by descendants of Luigi and Pietro Pastene. A family atmosphere, sense of community, and honor in business dealings have always been the hallmark of Pastene's operating philosophy.

 In 1848, Luigi Pastene came to Boston from Italy and began selling produce from a pushcart. By the 1870s, Luigi, now joined by his son Pietro, had established Pastene as a company selling groceries as well as produce. The early 1900s was a time of geographical expansion for Pastene with distribution and packing facilities established in New York, Montreal, New Haven and Havana as well as in Italy in Naples and Imperia..." From Pastene.






 Are there base markings on your bottle? I'm guessing that it might be from the 1920's, but without closer pictures, it's difficult to tell. Typically, 20th century olive oil bottles are not worth much.


----------

